# Keep recordings while upgrading Roamio



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

Hello,

I have a Roamio OTA that currently has many records I do not want to lose. I also do not own a Windows machine, only OS X and Linux.

Is there a recommended method to migrate my existing image or recordings before upgrading the hard drive? I know there are drive backup instructions for the Premiere on this forum but wasn't sure if any applies to the Roamio.

I don't mind getting dirty with console commands if there's a way to save my current TiVo recordings.

_edit: fix typo_


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

You can use TiVo Desktop or pyTivo and kmttg to back up your shows to your computer's hard drive.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Linux works great with kmttg and pytivo.

Mac TivoDesktop is not worth the trouble.
Mac kmttg/pytivo/ctivo, some versions don't work with some OS versions. What version of OS X are you on?

For example:
cTiVo is fully compatible with OS X Mavericks (10.9), Mountain Lion (10.8), and Lion (10.7); not compatible with Snow Leopard or earlier.
https://github.com/dscottbuch/cTiVo


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

I am on Yosemite 10.10 currently.

Is there a method that will allow me to not only backup the recordings, but put them back on my TiVo after I upgrade the internal hard drive?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

My understanding is they all offer that when combined with pyTivo, which is installed alongside, sometimes automatically.

I would try kmttg on Linux _and_ cTivo on Mac.

kmttg is very powerful but has a java UI. cTivo should already come with pyTivo. Figure out which UI you prefer. If you like kmttg, install pyTivo next.

PS. you might need to look into tivodecode and metadata preservation at some point depending which combinations you end up with. Any of those 3 should be able to be made to work though. kmttg, pytivo, cTivo.


----------

